# Rescued this AMF Roadmaster Today from the Original Owner!



## Hammer (Mar 30, 2017)

I believe it's a 1960 it is missing a pedal and a light or ornament but otherwise complete! Still has the Western Auto Davis Deluxe tires too. It needs a little cleaning and love but I got it on the cheap anyone have any info or parts?


----------



## krateman (Jan 22, 2018)

Nice bike. I love the '60's tank bikes, especially the tank light bikes. My '60 Huffy El Dorado has the same fenders. It looks like it will clean-up nicely. Good luck.


----------



## bikemonkey (Jan 23, 2018)

I don't think yours had a light...here is a similar AMF 1960s model...This is from Dave's site who I believe is a mod on here.

The AMF Jet Pilot model did have a light and was probably the next model up. Do you have holes on the front fender for a missing fender light?





Here is an ad for a '59 Jet Pilot with a fender light.


----------

